# beats audio on Xoom



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone seen this ported? Saw a post on twitter about it being available for any phone . Didn't see any links etc though.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

You can get a flashable zip here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1525226 i haven't tested it on the xoom yet but it works great on my bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## nsmac84 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody tried this yet?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## RobBull (Nov 2, 2011)

There is no point in the Beats mod for the Xoom or any other ICS device. ICS has Legacy audio libraries, which are the same thing as having Beats audio libraries.


----------

